# CitiBank May Lose 700 bil Govt Contract



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Over the 2nd amendment infringement. This is a smart move and one that the Trump admin needs to get behind.



> Sixteen Republican congressmen are asking the General Services Administration (GSA) to reevaluate a $700 billion contract with Citibank as a result of the the financial institution's "anti-Second Amendment policies."
> 
> The congressmen, led by Indiana Rep. Todd Rokita, sent a letter to GSA Administrator Emily Murphy on Wednesday, asking her to terminate the contract in response to Citibank's March announcement restricting its clients participation in gun sales.


Republicans Target Citibank's Gun Policy | The Daily Caller


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s about time there was some pushback.....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I kicked them out. So should the government.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] em and feed them fish. Small ones at that. I am tired of the left imposing penalties on those excerising free rights they disagree with. I would be sued if I did business that way along with government coming down on me.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A bakery gets sued for not baking a wedding cake for queers, because it’s considered discrimination, what would this [email protected]#t be called that the banks are doing?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> [email protected] em and feed them fish. Small ones at that.


Speaking of old sayings and their meanings ..... wonder where this one came from? Horny old fishermen?


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

rstanek said:


> A bakery gets sued for not baking a wedding cake for queers, because it's considered discrimination, what would this [email protected]#t be called that the banks are doing?


I call it restraint of trade. Still waiting for the lawsuits to begin.
.
Kinda like what the Obummer people did with Operation Chokepoint.


----------

